# I want to give my baby up... Info?



## ColorMeFamous

Post has been removed per forum rules & TOS:



> Solicitation or propositions of surrogacy, adoption or sperm donorship using the forums, private messages, or signatures features is strictly prohibited.


----------



## amjon

I know in the US at least it is not hard at all to find a family and even to select them. If they are in foster care they may bounce from home to home and never really be adopted (though I think babies have a better chance of being adopted from foster care). If you choose adoption (at least in the US) then all expenses are normally paid; with foster care they would not be. If you're sure you want to give the child up permanently, then adoption (possibly open if you want pictures/ updates) would probably be a better option.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay thanks! What is foster care exactly? Is it permanent or...?


----------



## amjon

ColorMeFamous said:


> Okay thanks! What is foster care exactly? Is it permanent or...?

Foster care is where the state takes custody either temporary or permanent. It's usually because of neglect or abuse, but I'm pretty sure you could voluntarily surrender a child to them.


----------



## AP

Thread has been closed as per the forum rules, it's gone down the wrong path and posts have been removed


----------

